# Weekly competition 2009-42



## AvGalen (Oct 15, 2009)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) normally a subscript number indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. *U32 *would mean to turn the the U layer and the 2 layers beneath it (3 in total) a half turn. However, this forum doesn't support subscript, so I transform the default notation to "3U2" notation which also means "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1 the new notation is not entirely clear about when to perform a slice/half-turn. I adjusted the scrambles so that no slice-turns are to be performed at the beginning or the end (unless the scramble begins or ends with (0,0))
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know: 

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 15 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends wednesday/thursday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at wednesday/thursday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' R' F2 U F' R U2 R F' U' 
*2. *F' R' F2 R' U F2 R' U' F' 
*3. *U F R2 F2 U R' F R F' 
*4. *F R F' U R2 F' U' R2 U 
*5. *F2 U' F' R F' R F U' 

*3x3x3*
*1. *L' F2 R' D2 L' F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 L U' B' D' L' U' F2 L2 R' F' R2 
*2. *L2 D' F2 U B2 L2 U' F2 L2 D2 L2 B D F2 L' B' R' B2 F' D' 
*3. *F L2 B L2 U2 B D2 B U2 F R2 D F' L D2 F2 L F' D' U2 R' 
*4. *R2 F D2 B' L2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F L' U' R' D' B' L U' B' L2 U' 
*5. *F2 L D2 R B2 U2 F2 L' D2 L B R' F' D2 F' D L' U F2 

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw' F' Rw2 R Fw D2 Rw2 D2 U' R Fw L Rw2 R2 D2 R' B D L' B' D Fw2 D B2 Fw F2 D L R D' L2 B2 Fw' R U B2 Fw2 D2 B2 Fw2
*2. *F' Uw Rw' Fw' R2 D2 F U F2 R D' B L' Fw' F' U' Fw' F Rw2 R2 Fw' F' L Rw' R2 D F L' U2 L' B Fw' L B Fw2 F' D' L Fw' D'
*3. *L' Rw R2 U B' F R' Fw' U2 L2 D2 U Rw' R2 Fw' L Rw' R2 Fw L F' L Rw2 B L' Uw' R' D F' D Uw2 R B' F Uw' Fw' Uw Rw2 D U
*4. *Uw2 Fw D2 Fw F2 D' U2 Fw2 U Fw2 Uw2 Fw D2 Rw' B Fw D Fw' D2 Rw' D Rw U L' U2 L2 Fw' Rw' Fw Rw2 R' Uw2 F' U' L B2 Fw L' R B'
*5. *F2 Uw Rw' B2 F L' Uw R2 U2 F2 L' Rw' Fw F' D2 L Rw2 U' L' D2 Uw L B2 Fw F D2 L' D2 L' Rw2 R2 F D2 Rw U F2 D Uw' U F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Uw2 B' Fw2 F' Lw F2 Lw' Rw' U Bw Fw2 Lw2 B' R F Dw2 Rw2 R' B Bw2 Rw' Bw2 F2 D2 Uw U Bw' R Uw Rw' R2 F' R2 Dw Rw2 Uw Lw Rw R Fw2 F' Dw' Uw Bw' D U2 R2 D' F2 D2 U Bw2 Rw2 D' B2 U2 R B2 Fw2 Uw
*2. *Fw2 R' Uw2 B' Bw2 D' Rw Bw' Fw' Lw' Fw R' Uw' Fw' R2 Bw' R Fw D' Uw' Bw2 Fw D2 B' Fw2 F2 R' U' B2 F Rw2 R2 B2 D2 U2 Rw U' Bw2 Lw' Dw' L2 Dw Uw U B R' D2 Lw2 D2 Dw2 Uw2 U' Bw' U2 Lw F' D Dw2 L' Uw
*3. *Dw' Rw Uw' B D' Rw2 B2 Lw2 F' U' L' R' Uw' Fw' U2 B2 D U' Fw2 D' F R Uw2 U2 L2 Fw2 Lw' Bw2 U2 L2 Dw2 L' Bw' U L Rw' Bw' Rw2 Dw' Bw L' B R Fw2 U' Rw D2 Dw Bw F2 D2 U Bw2 Rw B' Dw' Uw2 Lw R Dw'
*4. *Uw2 U' F' Dw2 Bw' D Dw L U2 L Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 Rw2 Uw R' Fw' D2 L' Rw' U' B' U2 Lw' D' Dw2 B' U Rw D2 L D2 R' B U' L2 Lw2 D2 F U' L2 Lw' Rw' Uw2 L2 Lw F' R Bw L' Bw R' B2 F Uw Bw' Dw2 U' F
*5. *Bw L R D U2 L2 Bw Lw2 Dw' R2 F' Lw R2 B Bw' F' D2 Uw' U B' L2 Lw2 D2 Fw2 Lw2 U2 Fw' Uw' B Bw' R' F' Dw2 B Dw' R2 B2 Bw Fw2 D' L2 Uw U Bw2 U' L' Lw' D Dw' Uw' Bw2 Lw2 Bw2 Rw2 R Bw L2 Dw2 U2 Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B 3U2 2R' D 3F2 3U 3F F 2U' R 2B 2U2 3F R D2 B 3R 2R' R F' R 2B2 3R2 B2 L' F 2R 2F' L' D2 2D B' 3F L2 R B 2R F R2 2F' L2 3F2 3R' 3F2 D 2R D2 R' 2B2 F' D2 B2 R2 3F' R 3F' L2 2L2 2F' D 3R' 2D' R 3U2 F2 U' B' 2B R2 3U B 2F' 3R' 2B2 2D' 2U F' L2 R' F'
*2. *L' 2B2 2F 3R' 3U 2B F' L' 2F' F 3R2 2U2 U2 2B 2R 2B F2 3U2 L 3F L D2 2B2 3R 2B D 2U' U B 2D' U2 B2 2L D2 R' B 2R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 3R' 2D 3R' 2U2 U L' D2 2B F 2L' 2R' 2U2 2F' 2D' L 2D B' 3F2 F2 L D2 B' 2F2 2D2 2F F' 3R' 2R 2U R2 B 3R' 2B2 2U2 R2 3U B2 2D 2U 3R'
*3. *2L2 2F D B2 2U L' B' 2R 3F L' 2B' 3F' F' R' 2F' F 2R' 2U L' 2F' 2L2 R 2B' 3U 2B 3F2 2F2 2D2 3U' 3F' 3U 3F' D' 2U' U2 B' 3F' 2R' 3U2 U2 3F 2L2 F' 2D2 L 2L 2F2 3U 2L' B' 2B 3F 2F2 U2 2R2 R' 3U U2 B F' 2D2 2F2 2L2 D 2U B 3U' R 2B' D' 3U R' 2F' U L 2B2 2F' 3U2 U' 2L'
*4. *3F2 F' 2L2 R 3U R 2B' 3F' L2 3F 3R 2R' 2F F D' F2 3U' B' 2F2 L F U' 3F 2L' R 3U2 2U2 2L2 2D2 2L B2 F 2L' F 3U2 2L D2 2D' 3R U2 2B2 3F2 D 2D' U2 B2 D2 3U2 B2 D' 2B2 2F' 3R2 B' 3F' 2R2 U' B' 2D' 2R2 B2 2B' 3R' 2U 3R' 2D' 3F2 2F' 2L 3R2 2F' 2L D 2D' 3U2 2U2 U' 2L' 2F F2
*5. *3U' 3R' F2 L' 3R R D' 3U' F2 2R2 D 2D' 3U' B2 D B' 2F2 L' U2 3R2 D 3U' 3R' 2B2 F' 2D 3F2 3R2 F' U2 2B2 2U' 2B2 2D' U2 B2 D U F' R2 2B L2 2L2 R' 2F 3U2 U2 2L2 R' 3U' 2L' 3F2 2R 2B' 2L 2D2 3U2 2U' L 2B2 L2 2D2 2F F 2D L B2 2B' 2F' D' 3F' L' U2 B' 2B2 3U' U2 L' B' 2D

*7x7x7*
*1. *F2 U R2 B F' 3U 2F2 3U' 3L2 2B L' D2 2L2 3L 2R' 2B 2U' L 3U2 U' 3L2 2U 2R2 3B 3F 2R2 2D 3R2 B' L2 D2 3F2 3L 3D' 3L R 2B2 F 3D' L 3U 2U R' 3U 3L2 R' 2B 2L' 3F2 2R D 2D2 3D 3L' 2B' D' 2U' B2 2B' 3B L' U' 3L B 3F' F D 2U' R2 2D2 2U U 3L' 2D2 2F 3L 3R2 2B R 2B2 3R2 3U 2U2 B' 2L' 3D2 2F 2U' U2 3R D2 L2 3U2 3L 3F2 2F2 3D' 3R 3B2 2U2
*2. *3R2 R2 3B 2D' U 2F 3L 2B 3D2 3R2 F' U' R F 3U 2R F L2 3F' 2U' 2B2 3F2 2F 2U 2F' 3L 2R2 3D2 2B F2 3D 3R2 D2 2L2 U L2 2L 2R' 3B' 2D B L2 2R' D2 2U B' F 2D2 3D' U2 2L 3L2 R 2F D' U2 3R' 3F 2F D2 2L' 2R 2B 3F2 3D F2 D2 3D' 3U2 2U2 U' 3L 3B' D2 3U 2U' B2 2D' 3U B 2B' 3R 2F2 2U' F 3D' L2 3L2 3B' 2F' 3D' 2B2 2F 2U2 R 3U R2 D2 3R' B2
*3. *2D' 3D' 3R 2R2 U2 3B' 2F2 R2 3D' 3L' 3D 3L R' F 2L 2B2 2D' R2 F 2D' 3D' 3U 2L' 2B D 3F' 2L2 3R2 2B2 3B2 D2 R 3F' F 3D' F2 U2 3R' 2F2 R2 B2 L' B 2F' L' R' 3U' R' 2B2 D 2L' 3F' D2 2D 2U2 2L 2R 3U2 F' 2L2 3U' 2B F D2 2D2 L 3B F 2R2 R F 3R2 2R' 3B 3F' L' 2R2 B2 2F D2 R B' 2L2 2F' 2D2 3U2 3R2 B' 2B2 2F2 F 3R' 3B 3L' 3R R' 3D U B2 2B2
*4. *U2 L2 3L R 2D B 3F' 2D' B' 2L B' 3F' 2R' D' 2D R' 2B2 3L 3B 3U2 R2 F2 D2 3R F' 3U2 2U' 3L' D' 3F2 U' F 3U2 3B2 R 2U' 2R2 3F 2D' 3D2 2B L' 3L 3R B 3U2 U' 2R' R2 2B' 3F' 2L2 3L2 R' 2U2 F' L2 2B2 3L 3D' 2L' D2 3D U' 2B' 3D2 3U 3R' U' 3F D R' 3B' 3L' R2 U' 3R' 2F' 2D' 3D U2 2B' U 2F F 3R' 2R' D B' 2L' R' 3B' 3F' 2R 3F' 2D2 3F2 2F' F' 3R'
*5. *B' 2F2 2L' 2R' 3B2 L' U2 3L' 3R 2R B' 2D 3U' 2R' 3D 2U2 R2 2U' L' R 2F' D2 3D2 3U2 B2 3B2 3F F' 3L R2 2U 3L' 2D 3B R2 2U' B2 3F D2 2D' 3F' 2F2 2D' L2 2B R F 3L 2U' R 2B2 F2 L2 D' 3R' U2 2F U' 3L2 U' L 3R' 3D2 3L2 3F' U' 2B2 2D' 3U2 R' 3D' 3B2 2D 3R 3B2 2R2 R D' 2D' 3D 3U 3L R' 3U2 2F2 R 3B 3F 2F F' 2R2 B 3D' 3U R' B U' 3L' B2 2B

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U' F2 R F2 R' F U2 R' 
*2. *U F' R' F' U2 R U R2 
*3. *R2 F U' F U' F' U2 F 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B2 R' F2 R2 U2 L F2 R B2 D B L2 B2 D' L' F L U' R' 
*2. *U B2 D B2 F2 U' F2 L2 F2 U' F' D' U L F D' F2 U R D2 U2 
*3. *D2 B2 U2 F2 L2 F2 L' D2 L D2 B L' F2 D2 F L' U F' R2 D F 

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R' Fw R2 B F2 L D2 U' F L2 U Fw2 L' Rw F' D' Rw2 R' B2 U B Fw2 U' Fw2 F Uw' Rw B' Fw2 D' F2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw' Fw R2 Fw
*2. *Fw' D2 R2 Fw D L' B' Uw' Rw2 U2 R Uw2 R U2 Fw' U' Fw' L2 Rw2 Uw' B2 Uw' U' F D Uw Fw U' L2 Uw' L' Fw2 F2 Rw' R2 F L' D2 U' L2
*3. *U L2 B2 Rw' D2 Uw' U2 Rw D B2 L Fw' Uw' F Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw U2 B' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F Uw L' Fw Uw' Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 L2 D U2 Fw' R' D' U2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 Dw2 Uw' R Uw2 L B2 Dw Uw' Fw2 Lw2 Dw' U' Lw2 Uw Fw2 F' U2 L2 Bw2 Fw' Lw2 F' Rw2 Bw2 Lw2 Uw U2 L U' R2 Uw2 R Dw' U' R' B2 Dw' Rw' Dw2 Lw' Rw Fw' Rw' Uw L' Uw2 R F2 Lw F2 D Lw Rw' Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw' U2 R
*2. *R B' Bw' L' Rw2 Dw2 U B2 Fw Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw' F Lw2 D' Bw2 D Dw2 Rw' D Dw Uw' Rw' F2 U B Bw F2 U2 F' Lw2 Dw' U L U' Rw' F' U2 L2 Lw2 Rw R' D2 Uw' U2 R2 Fw' Dw2 Rw2 U' L Rw' Dw' Uw B L2 D Bw' Fw'
*3. *B U' R Bw Uw' B2 F Rw2 Uw F' L Uw2 Fw D Dw Bw' F' D2 U Bw2 F2 L' Lw' R Bw F2 Rw Uw R2 Bw Dw2 U Rw' R2 Fw2 Lw' R2 Dw R' Dw Uw2 B' L' R2 D' Dw2 B R' D2 Lw' Rw R' U Rw' D2 F' Lw Rw2 R2 D

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' U2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 L D' B F D R' D' L D R2 D' U 
*2. *B F R2 F' L2 R2 F D2 B L' U' L' R U' F D F' U2 B2 D2 
*3. *R2 B2 U B2 U' R2 U F2 U2 B2 F2 L F L2 D L D2 R B2 
*4. *U2 L2 F' L2 U2 B2 L2 U2 F' L2 B' L B U' L2 D B U2 R2 D' L' 
*5. *F' R2 D2 L2 B2 F' L2 F' D2 B2 F' L D' B2 D' U' B' U F' D2 L 
*6. *B2 D2 L2 B F L2 U2 L2 F L2 U2 L' B' F2 R' U F' R B2 D' F 
*7. *L2 U' L2 D' R2 B2 D' R2 U2 L' R D L' B' F D2 L' B2 L2 D' 
*8. *R U2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' U2 L B2 U' B R2 F R2 D' L' F D L' D' 
*9. *L' D2 R2 D2 L' B2 L' F2 R2 U2 B L' F' R U2 B2 F U R D' F 
*10. *B2 U2 F2 L2 R' B2 L' B2 U2 F2 R D B' R D L2 F' R' U B R' 
*11. *B U2 L2 B2 D2 F' U2 F' D2 B D2 F' U F R U L' R2 D' R B2 
*12. *R U2 R2 D2 R2 B2 L' F2 R B2 R2 D F2 U F R' F' U2 L F U' 
*13. *B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R U2 F2 L U2 R D2 R D' L2 R2 F' U2 F2 L2 U2 
*14. *L2 U2 F2 D2 B D2 L2 F R2 F2 D' B F' D F2 L' R' F L2 B U' 
*15. *R2 D2 U2 B L2 B2 L2 F' R2 B' D' R U2 B F D2 R' U' R D' F2 

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 R2 U2 F2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 U2 B D R F2 U' F R F U2 L' D' 
*2. *F2 D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L R' F2 D' F2 U R' B U2 B L B L2 D L 
*3. *U' F2 L2 U L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 R' U2 R2 U B' L' F' D2 B' U' R 
*4. *B2 F2 L2 U2 L' U2 R D2 F2 R2 F2 R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U' B' F U' 
*5. *U2 R2 F2 L F2 R' U2 B2 R U' F R D B2 F L R2 B' U' R' 

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *L' D2 L2 U2 F2 R B2 U2 R' D2 B2 F' D' B2 U' B D' F U' L' D' 
*2. *B2 F2 L2 D R2 U2 F2 D' F2 U' B F R D R2 B D2 U B R2 F' 
*3. *B2 R D2 F2 L2 U2 L' B2 L R F' R2 B' D R B2 L' F' U L R' 
*4. *B L2 F' R2 F2 D2 L2 D2 L2 F D2 U' R' U B2 U2 L B' D' L D' 
*5. *D2 F L2 F' L2 U2 L2 R2 F' D2 U F' U' L' D' R2 F' L D B' U' 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U2 F' R2 B D2 B L2 F' U2 B2 L U F2 D L F' L2 R B U' 
*2. *B2 L2 R2 U2 F' L2 B' L2 F' R2 D2 U2 R' F2 R' D2 U L2 B2 D' B 
*3. *U' R2 D L2 U' B2 R2 U2 F2 U' B U L' D' R U2 B U2 F2 D' F2 
*4. *R2 D' L2 D' L2 B2 D2 F2 D2 F2 U R2 F L2 D B' R2 D2 R F L 
*5. *D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L2 U2 F2 R U2 B' R' B' F' L' D R2 F' D' L 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R2 F2 D' U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U B D' F' U L' R' U 

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R U2 F2 R U' F2 R' F' U' 
*3. *B2 D' L2 D' L2 R2 D2 R2 D' R' U' B F2 R2 U2 R D' R2 F2 R 
*4. *D2 Uw B2 Fw2 U' Fw' R2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 D2 R2 U' B' F' Rw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 F' D' B U' L' U2 R' F' Uw' Fw' Rw Uw U2 Fw' L' Rw R' Uw' U2 B'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F' R' U F2 R' U F' 
*3. *U2 R2 B U2 F2 U2 F U2 L2 R2 D B2 L U2 L2 R2 B F' L' F2 D 
*4. *D L Rw2 Uw' Fw F Uw' U Rw2 Fw L D B R2 Fw' U B' Fw' Uw' L Rw2 B2 L D' Fw' D2 L2 R B' Rw U' F' D Rw2 R' D2 Rw' Uw' B2 R
*5. *F Lw' R Dw2 R' D2 Lw B D' Rw Dw' U2 B' F2 Lw' Bw2 Fw Rw Bw2 Rw Dw Rw2 Dw' R' Bw Lw' F Uw L' Lw2 R B Fw' R' Uw B2 U' L2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' U L D U' F2 Dw2 Fw2 L Lw R Fw Rw R B L' Lw2 D Uw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=-3 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / dUUd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=2 / UdUd u=4,d=-5 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=1 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-3,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=-1,d=1 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=-1,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=-1 / UdUd u=-3,d=-4 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=3 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=5,d=6 / ddUU u=2,d=-3 / UdUd u=3,d=-1 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=2 / UUUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B' R L' B L R' U' L' U L' B u' 
*2. *L' U' R L' U R' L' R' B' R' B R' U L B' r l' b' 
*3. *L R U' L' U' R' U R B u' r' l' 
*4. *U R L R' L' U' R B' R B R U R' L B' u r' l b 
*5. *L U L' R U' R' U R L B' u l' b' 

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3,6) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,5) (0,2) (-2,4) (-2,3) (3,0) (-5,5) (6,0) (2,3) (-2,3) (4,0) (2,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,0)
*2. *(4,-3) (6,2) (-3,0) (6,0) (6,1) (0,5) (6,4) (0,2) (1,2) (0,5) (-3,0) (-3,2) (0,4) (0,5) (1,0) (-4,0) (-2,3)
*3. *(0,0) (0,6) (-3,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,0) (3,3) (3,0) (0,3) (-5,5) (2,0) (4,0) (6,3) (2,0) (0,1) (0,4) (-4,3) (-3,4)
*4. *(-5,6) (0,6) (5,2) (-5,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (6,0) (0,1) (4,2) (6,0) (0,4) (6,0) (2,0) (4,0) (-3,4) (0,4) (0,2) (6,4)
*5. *(4,3) (0,-3) (2,2) (6,0) (1,3) (0,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-1,0) (0,4) (6,0) (0,2) (0,3) (0,4) (5,0)


----------



## Muesli (Oct 15, 2009)

Scratch that!!!!

Epic, epic average!

3x3x3

24.60, 
26.73, 
25.01, 
(20.03), 
(28.13)

Session avg: 25.45 (σ = 0.92)

20.03! That is faster than my old PB by an entire second! Full step too!


----------



## iSpinz (Oct 15, 2009)

3x3
Average: 48.73
1.	(40.34)	2.	54.45 3.	44.07 4.	47.66 5.	(56.99)

More soon...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2009)

ManasijV said:


> Yeah second week 41 weekly



I hope some moderator can fix the thread title - otherwise this will lead to confusion, I'm sure.

Edit: To whoever fixed it: thank you!


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 15, 2009)

Michael Erskine
*2x2x2:* 18.48, 21.74, (23.70), 16.28, (13.66) = *18.83*
(Not the best time to try this!)
*3x3x3:* (53.21), 48.64, (45.14), 45.51, 53.04 = *49.06*
(shoddy  )
*4x4x4:* 2:53.64, 2:46.51, 2:50.85, (2:41.47), (3:04.04) = *2:50.33*
*5x5x5:* (6:05.98), (4:58.64), 5:00.43, 5:13.22, 5:32.60 = *5:15.42*
(gradually getting drunker  )
*6x6x6:* (8:21.37), 8:56.80, (9:50.23), 8:33.01, 8:56.85 = *8:48.89*
*7x7x7:* 13:30.80, (14:37.39), 12:47.92, 14:16.74, (12:43.54) = *13:31.82*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded:* DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*
(failed to do edges only on each occasion)
*3x3x3 One Handed:* 1:59.43, 1:31.25, (2:10.78+), 1:53.62, (1:26.97) = *1:48.10*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 5:14.64, (6:03.81), 5:43.04, 3:33.51, (3:33.17) = *4:50.40*
(seemed to get into the swing of it at the end!)
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay:* *4:24.21*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay:* *10:16.00*
*Magic:* 3.46, 2.62, (3.65), 3.18, (2.41) = *3.09*
(some tangling going on!)
*Clock:* 35.74, 34.51, 38.70, (33.09), (52.39) = *36.32*
*MegaMinx:* (4:10.56), (6:29.51), 4:53.19, 5:17.68, 4:56.12 = *5:02.33*
*Pyraminx:* 17.99, 18.05, 18.40, (20.97), (17.46) = *18.15*
(pleasing)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 15, 2009)

*2x2 BLD:* DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF

*3x3:* 18.24, 14.67, 17.61, (26.39), (12.72) = 16.84

*4x4* 1:14.00, (1:05.61+), (DNF), 1:20.05, 1:18.17 = 1:17.41

*2x2:* 5.72, (5.89), (4.81), 5.14, 5.86 = 5.57

*3x3 OH:* (DNF), (38.28), 46.43, 50.33, 47.59 = 48.12

*Megaminx:* 2:08.11, (2:05.33), (2:30.86), 2:11.28, 2:18.28 2:12.56
_This is good._

*Pyraminx:* 9.88, (20.11), 12.05, (9.58), 14.69 = 12.21

*Magic:* 1.78, (DNF), 1.63, 1.69, (1.27) = 1.70
_I can do much better!_

*Master Magic:* (17.90), 11.11, (6.84), 8.65, 7.59 = 9.12

*5x5:* 2:34.81, (2:11.77), 2:30.55, (2:52.69), 2:34.34 = 2:33.23
_I enjoy solving 5x5x5!_

*FMC:* 65 moves

*2x2-5x5:* 4:07.41
_This is my best by 50 seconds!! Next time under 4 minutes hopefully._

*2x2-4x4:* 1:33.16
_Very good! I had a 6 move LL at 4x4 (forced PLL skip)!_


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 15, 2009)

_2x2 BLD_ - DNF DNF DNF = *DNF*. Agonisingly close on all three. Alas, by an inch or a mile, a fail is a fail.
_2x2_ - 13.84 14.08 10.86 14.22 15.72 *14.05avg *Ouch.
_3x3_ - 27.22 36.06 29.59 28.68 30.31 *29.53avg*
_4x4_ - 1.48.81 O 1.45.72 1.56.21 P 1.51.01 O 1.56.25 O *1.52.01avg* - Looks like Pete could be beating me again. Looking back over my times, I'm exactly where I was 8 weeks ago. My times got quicker, and have now started slowing again. My cube can't have worn out yet.
_5x5_ - 3.04.86 3.09.95 3.05.66 3.15.12 3.18.05 *3.10.24avg*
_6x6_ - 6.16.12 6.54.91 6.43.46 6.29.05 5.52.40* 6.29.54avg* Awsome 5th, but no consistency at all - over 60sec range
_7x7_ - 9.30.41 9.40.93 9.25.67 9.37.61 10.29.06* 9.36.32avg*
_3x3 OH_ - 1.35.10 1.55.18 1.36.63 1.51.73 1.54.22 *1.47.53avg* I'm _slowly_ adopting 4 look last layer now.
_2-4 Relay_ - *2.44.51* OP on 4x4. Could have and should have been a PB - done 2x2 and 3x3 by 36 secs.
_2-5 Relay_ - *5.30.16* I'm pretty sure its a PB. Don't think I gone sub 5.40 before.
_Magic _- 1.67 1.53 5.02 2.17 1.56 *1.80avg* New strings - 4 on bottom right. Real stiff but working for me - some real good times.
_Master Magic_ - DNF 4.89 5.05 4.61 4.70* 4.88avg*
_Clock_ - 19.56 18.15 18.81 15.72 25.11  *18.84avg*
_Megaminx_ - 4.35.45 4.12.08 4.28.70 6.22.77 4.19.02 *4.27.72avg* The 4th solve just went to pot. Ended up redoing nearly half again.
_Square1_ - 1.13.18 51.36 1.07.25 1.07.35 1.18.09 *1.09.26avg *Nothing special, even with EO skip on 2nd and EP skip on 3rd. 5th had parity.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Oct 15, 2009)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> 2x2 BLD - DNF DNF DNF. Agonisingly close on all three. Alas, by an inch or a mile, a fail is a fail.


Hehehe - my BLD DNFs are fails by a mile


----------



## Edam (Oct 15, 2009)

*2x2*: 8.90, 11.66, (7.86), 10.21, (11.81) = *10.26*
*3x3*: 20.23, 19.71, (19.50). (22.82), 20.02 = *19.99*
whew, skin of my teeth! i've been terrible since WC, barely ever sub 20.. this was nice. might have a break for a few days.
*4x4*: 1:53.09, 1:54.83, (1:36.65), (2:02.22), 1:53.56 = *1:53.83*
*5x5*: 2:59.86, (2:35.38), 3:02.81, (3:04.02), 2:44.36 = *2:55.68* inconsistant
*6x6*: (7:11.28), 7:30.72, 7:24.46, (7:59.43), 7:19.22 = *7:24.80*
*7x7*: 9:15.81, 9:32.47, (11:07.42), (8:59.05), 9:10.58 = *9:19.62*
*3x3OH* (49.53), 1:07.78, (DNF), 58.94, 1:03.13 = *1:03.28* Pb single + Average

*magic* 1.02, (1.03), (0.97), 1.02, 0.97 = *1.00* at least I can still do magic 
*mmagic* 8.41, (7.27), 7.68, 11.19, DNF = *9.09*
*pyraminx*: 11.05, (19.05), 12.68, (10.63), 17.16 = *13.63*
*clock*: (DNF), 36.16, 42.18, 29.63, (25.61), = *35.99*
*234: 2:54.56*
*2345: 5:24.28*


----------



## Edmund (Oct 15, 2009)

3x3 
16.70
(20.40), 16.56, 16.72, (15.37), 16.82

oh
28.93
28.36, 30.11, (DNF), 28.11, (26.71)
Comment: beat my pb by .04 

2x2
3.83
4.89, 4.28, 2.31, (5.02), (2.08)
Comment: Using this way over lubed 2x2, because both my others broke so i pieced this together using those. Oh and it pops so you got to be real careful (but because it was my last solve i went all out and it worked!)


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Oct 16, 2009)

3x3: 25.93, 25.35, (29.25), 23.46, (21.53) = 24.91
Yay, sub-25 after a very long break. 
I think I was starting to get back over just these five solves though, that's cool.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 16, 2009)

*2x2: 6.41*
(6.99), 6.81, 5.81, (5.30), 6.61

*3x3: 16.04*
15.63, 15.99, 16.50, (DNF), (14.83)

*4x4: 1:23.47*
(1:31.76), (1:16.75), 1:18.11, 1:28.52, 1:23.79

*Magic: 1.71*
1.53, 1.50, 2.11, (2.39), (1.33)

*Pyraminx: 7.54*
15.63, 15.99, 16.50, (DNF), (14.83)


----------



## kjcellist (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2: 18.61, 14.08, (24.06), (13.98), 22.63 = 18.44

3x3:

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: 6:29.28

Pyraminx: 23.62, (22.75), 31.87, (31.98), 28.61 = 28.03


----------



## Hays (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2 - 6.31 (16.29) 6.95 3.9 5.35 = 6.20
3x3 - (15.54) (12.04) 12.51 14.09 12.75 = 13.45
4x4 - (1:04.71) (57.29) 59.29 1:01.79 59.54 = 1:00.21
5x5 - (1:28.94) (1:51.27) 1:45.06 1:35.86 1:47.44 = 1:42.79
6x6 - 3:14.77 1:27.94 (3:01.47) 3:26.17 (3:31.89) = 3:22.96
7x7 - (6:31.71) (5:25.04) 6:11.59 5:30.45 6:02.03 = 5:54.69
3x3 One Handed - (DNF) (32.00) 41.92 42.06 50.15 = 44.71
3x3 match the scramble - 2:10.23 1:45.34 1:55.84 (2:15.65) (1:39.55) = 1:57.14
2-4 relay - 1:28.70
2-5 relay - 3:52.56 terrible 5x5, popped and messed up centers on last 2 edges.
Magic - 1.05 1.05 1.03 (1.02) (2.97) = 1.04
Master Magic - 4.58 (3.77) 4.58 (4.71) 4.21 = 4.46
Megaminx - (1:43.37) 1:47.51 1:52.57 1:46.54 (1:56.98) = 1:48.88
Pyraminx - 16.39 10.12 (9.45) 16.95 (18.54) = 14.48 Slower than 3x3!!


----------



## Faz (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2: 3.52, 5.67, 3.20, 3.86, 2.61 = 3.53
Meh.
3x3: 11.17, 11.56, 10.63, 9.92, 12.13 = 11.12
isuckisuckisuckisuck
4x4: 49.11, 1:03.02, 44.25, 46.56, 54.58 = 50.08
I'm sooo consistent.
5x5: 1:29.88, 1:29.11, 1:32.86, 1:31.02, 1:30.55 = 1:30.48
mm, consistent. Bad 3x3 stages though.
6x6: 3:22.99, 3:08.77, 3:04.11, 3:11.83, 2:59.13 = 3:08.24
Cool
7x7: 5:18.55, 5:25.83, 5:32.39, 5:59.20, 5:16.57 = 5:25.59
Meh, haven't done this in sooo long.
Pyra: 5.16, 5.63, 11.21, 6.91, 9.71 = 7.42
^^ comment. Easy scrambles though.
Megaminx: 1:16.79, 1:38.45, 1:16.75, 1:16.12, 1:27.33 = 1:20.29
Cool
Sq1: 37.40, 27.27, 33.37, 34.86, 25.36 = 31.83
Meh. I don't do sq1.
2-4: 1:08.71
Nice.
2-5:

2BLD: 19.64+, DNF(15.42), DNF(12.00) = 19.64
Meh.
3BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF
oh goody


----------



## onionhoney (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2

1.	2.95	
2.	2.55	
3.	(4.41)	
4.	3.31	
5.	(2.11)	
*=2.94*

not bad~

3x3

1.	14.38	
2.	13.83	
3.	(15.64)	
4.	(13.52)	
5.	14.00	
=14.07

lol PB

2x2 BLD


----------



## MTGjumper (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2: 4.84, (5.24), 5.16, (4.21), 4.98 = 4.99

3x3: 10.63, 12.40, (10.09), (12.95), 12.13 = 11.72
Wow, counting 10.

4x4: 56.87, 58.20, (1:01.03), (55.27), 56.85 = 57.31

5x5:

234: 1:15.98

2345: 3:21.44

OH: 28.05, (35.89), 30.80, 33.04, (26.74) = 30.63

Sq-1: 15.88, 14.62, (20.95), (13.99), 17.11 = 15.87
Last one should have been sub-15 

FMC:


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey said:


> ManasijV said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah second week 41 weekly
> ...


Another thing I should add to my "Did I do everything correct?"-checklist


----------



## richardzhang (Oct 16, 2009)

2x2:
5.97, 7.74, 8.90, 10.68, 5.43=7.53
I screwed XLL on 4th solve.

3x3:
16.21, 26.45, 19.29, 16.58, 22.46=19.xx
Inconsistency much!

3x3 OH:
54.62, 39.79, 42.23, 51.68, 48.44=47.45

FMC:61

2-4 rally:
2:28.45
Meh
2-5 rally:
6:52.49
idk


----------



## Yichen (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the first time I join this weekly competetion……
2 by 2:Average: 6.30
6.01, 6.08, (7.16), 6.81, (5.13)

3 by 3:Average: 20.31
20.53, (15.47)(PLL SIKP ), 20.57, (21.84), 19.84

4 by 4:Average: 2:23.93
(2:29.69), (1:58.57), 2:23.09, 2:22.78, 2:25.92

one hand:Average: 50.49
(42.39), 49.49, 50.65, (52.30), 51.32

FMCNF...........


----------



## janilo_139 (Oct 16, 2009)

square-1 - (17.45), (15.20), 17.38, 16.00, 16.25 = 16.54


----------



## Stini (Oct 16, 2009)

*2x2x2:* (8.01) 7.05 (5.29) 5.77 6.23 => *6.35*
*3x3x3:* 19.31 (15.40) (21.52) 17.60 16.02 => *17.64*
*4x4x4:* 1:21.22 (1:18.36) 1:25.61 (1:33.98) 1:26.03 => *1:24.29*
*5x5x5:* (2:45.52) (2:21.93) 2:26.07 2:37.76 2:29.03 => *2:30.95*
*7x7x7:* 7:23.47 7:59.69 (7:07.82) 8:15.54 (8:16.00) => *7:52.90*
*3x3x3-OH:* (27.31) 30.58 (42.25) 28.82 37.62 => *32.34*
*FMC:* *DNF*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4:* *1:46.15*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5:* *4:25.19*
*Magic:* 1.47 (1.22) (3.35) 1.25 3.25 => *1.99*
*Master Magic:* (DNF) 6.85 8.49 (4.82) 6.85 => *7.40*
*Pyraminx:* (20.75) 17.13 13.67 13.75 11.69 => *14.85*
*Megaminx:* 3:03.72 2:46.41 (2:43.27) (3:08.00) 2:57.14 => *2:55.76*

Some bad and some good results. I'm quite happy with OH and 7x7x7, first relay was quite fast as well.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 16, 2009)

Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *46 moves*

Solution: R B L B R' U F U L2 B2 D2 B' D B2 L D L' B' D B D' B' D' B D B' L B R' B R B2 L' B F D2 B' F' L' D R' D2 L D' R D'

2x2x2: R B L B R' U F U
2x cross: L2 B2 D2 B' D B
3rd pair: B L D L' B'
4th pair: D B D' B' D' B D B'
OLL: L B R' B R B2 L'
PLL: B F D2 B' F' L' D R' D2 L D' R D'
B B become B2 before third pair.

Comment: Wow, that was bad! First it was a tough scramble, but I finally found a semi-decent beginning. But then everything I tried ended badly. This was one of the least bad endings I could find, although it might not have been the "best" - I wrote it down in desperation 30 seconds before my time expired.


----------



## salshort (Oct 16, 2009)

*2x2x2*: 19.30 26.55 13.77 (28.14) (8.54)= *19.87*

*3x3x3*: 29.35 23.87 25.10 (30.74) (23.31) = *26.11*

*5x5x5*: 4:36.16 4:11.47 (5:09.14) (3:54.56) 4:58.75 = *4:35.46*
ah so-so

*3x3x3 OH*: (1:16.22) 1:15.50 (1:06.03) 1:09.06 1:10.28 = *1:11.61*
wow not so good.

*Pyraminx*: (14.96) (23.28) 16.67 19.93 19.35 = *18.65*
oof, not too good.

*Megaminx*: 3:47.59 (5:05.66) (3:10.17) 3:43.62 3:37.29 = *3:42.83*
Awesome, what an average, guess i am improving, and very happy about single pb!

*Magic*: 1.88 1.78 (1.66) (2.13) 2.05 = *1.90*
nice, finally got a sub 2 av!


----------



## James Ludlow (Oct 16, 2009)

msemtd said:


> Michael Erskine
> 
> *5x5x5:* (6:05.98), (4:58.64), 5:00.43, 5:13.22, 5:32.60 = *5:15.42*
> (gradually getting drunker  )



+1


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 16, 2009)

*3x3x3* - 44.41, (42.95), (51.23), 43.72, 43.95 = *44.03*
Yes  Sub 45 
*Magic* - (1.51), (2.05), 1.67, 1.84, 1.92 = *1.81*
YAYY sub 2 average


----------



## Yes We Can! (Oct 16, 2009)

L B' R' L2 F
z2 R' U2 R U R' U L U' L'
U2 y R U' R' U R U R'
L U L' U2 R' U' R
L U L'
F R U R' U' y2 r U R' U' r' R U R U' R'
y2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' U



FMC = 65


----------



## hdskull (Oct 17, 2009)

Haven't entered in awhile...

*3x3x3:* 13.13, (14.74), 13.67, 13.69, (11.74) => *13.50 *

*3x3x3 OH:* 20.07, 23.69, (16.62), (23.96), 17.22 => *20.33 *

normal solve, bad PLL (V-perm), good non-lucky, bad OLL, the last solve could've been a forced OLL, but instead I went for the T perm... not very consistent, lol.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 17, 2009)

I'll join this week 

*2x2:* *6.32*, 5.09, *2.27*, 4.98, 3.20 = *4.42* - Ortega for all except 2.27 
*3x3:* 12.95, *13.75*, 11.56, 12.37, *10.79* = *12.29* - Good 
*4x4:* 1:05.83, 1:02.51, *1:06.67*,* 58.60*, 1:02.60 = *1:03.64* - Bad. OP, O, OP, P O
*5x5:* *2:01.13*, 1:59.03, 1:50.52, *1:40.71*, 1:46.06 = *1:51.87* - yay! PB 
*6x6:* *4:53.49*, 4:15.52, *3:43.89*, 4:09.31, 4:29.03 = *4:17.95 *
*7x7:*
*2x2 BLD:* 33.00, 43.77, 34.21 = *33.00* - wow, getting better at this 
*3x3 BLD:* 2:20.52, 3:02.68, DNS = *2:20.52* - PB 
*Multi BLD:*
*3x3 OH:* 26.15, *37.08*, 32.34, 30.99, *25.71* = *29.83* - wow.. I'm pretty inconsistant..
*3x3MTS:*
*3x3FMC:*
*2-4:* *1:29.38*
*2-5:* *3:24.19*
*Magic:*
*Clock:* 14.68, *21.55*, *12.44*, 15.63, 14.29 = *14.86* 
*Megaminx:* 1:09.68, 1:10.02, *1:13.70*, *1:05.71*, 1:10.97 = *1:10.22 *
*Pyraminx:* 3.73, 7.09, *9.61*, *3.51*, 6.29 = 5.70 - wow. and 3.51 with 4 tips?!?!
*Square1:* 24.21, *15.96*, *36.60*, 17.70, 16.29 = *19.40* - WTH? why am I so inconsistant? 2 parities.


----------



## ardi4nto (Oct 17, 2009)

*2x2x2:*
10.95 (9.59) 13.98 (14.04) 10.59 = 11.83

Not good at all...


----------



## Carrot (Oct 17, 2009)

2x2x2: 6.91, 5.59, 8.18, 6.91, 6.50 => *6.77*

3x3x3 OH: 29.68, 38.62, 31.77, 45.57, 36.79 => *35.73*

Megaminx: 2:19.03, 2:09.28, 2:18.03, 2:03.59, DNF(2:19.00) => * 2:15.45*
_FAIL!!! I failed at everything... absolutely everything... I even failed doing A-perm sub 8 seconds -.- and the DNF was because I got a LL I really disgusted (like all the other -.-)_

Pyraminx: 4.65, 6.01, 5.83, 5.08, 6.12 => *5.64*
I tried using Oka's method ... xD and btw... I really need a new pyraminx >.< wait... why didn't I use my little russian pyraminx for this? haha xD I'm gonna retry with that one hehe  (times: 4.90, DNF(10.93), 5.66, 3.61, 5.49 => 5.35) do'h >.< russian = no lock ups, but harder to move... (I think I'm gonna stick to that until I get an Edison..


----------



## ManasijV (Oct 17, 2009)

well some one had to delete my reservation on the first page 

3x3 : 14.73, 14.48, 14.84, 13.75, 13.52
I screwed up somewhere or the other in the first 3  Anyway 14.32 avg

3x3 OH : 26.09, 30.00, 24.58, 27.12, 23.16
This is my personal best average
23.16 is my best non lucky solve ever I think. I had a sub 10 F2L. But an N perm  

3x3 BLD : 2:05.96, 1:58.48, 1:50.64
Hell yeah!! 

3x3 Multi BLD : 2/2 6:31.27 Nice!


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 17, 2009)

*Deleted "Reservation"*



ManasijV said:


> well some one had to delete my reservation on the first page



Read the newest thread in the "Stickies"


----------



## mande (Oct 17, 2009)

3x3: (22.09), 20.96, (19.27), 20.78, 20.78 = 20.84
Comment: Reasonable

3x3 OH: (45.58), 40.59, (30.32), 39.94, 40.06 = 40.19
Comment: 30.32 was a forced OLL skip.

3x3 BLD: 3:08:52, DNF(2:32), DNF(2:17) = 3:08:52
Comment: Last DNF was frustrating, 2 flipped edges.

2x2: 7.64, (7.55), 8.44, (9.88), 9.77 = 8.62
Comment: Not great


----------



## Lumej (Oct 17, 2009)

Lumej

*2x2:* (13.96), 14.86, 16.94, (17.49), 14.80 = 15.53 
*3x3:* (30.79), 30.42, 25.82, 28.35, (25.34) = 28.20
*4x4:* (2:12.62), 2:24.18, (2:47.67), 2:18.91, 2:43.20 = 2:28.76
*5x5:* (4:05.55), 4:09.12, 4:28.37, 4:05.72, (4:44.04) = 4:14.40
_The last solve had a pop…_
*7x7:* 15:49.26, 14:04.59, (18:21.27), 16:11.01, (13:58.97) = 15:21.62
*2-3-4:* 3:48.32
*2-3-4-5:* 7:26.88
*Magic:* (3.55), 2.42, (2.399, 3.25, 2.90 = 2.86
*Clock:* (29.71), 39.58, (DNF), 33.73, 33.89 = 35.73
*Megaminx:* 5:49.92, 5:08.93, (5:56.13), 4:44.18, (4:20.54) = 5:14.34
_first Megaminx average I'm taking..._


----------



## Jeremy (Oct 17, 2009)

*2x2*
6.79, 5.93, 4.71, 7.75, 8.64
*Avg: 6.82*

*3x3*
23.10, 20.85, 14.78, 13.24, 20.29
*Avg: 18.64*

*4x4*
1:28.79, 1:33.72, 1:42.25, 1:25.11, 1:13.19
*Avg: 1:29.21*

*Rubik's Magic*
1.03, 0.88, 1.61, 9.28, 2.63
*Avg: 1.76*
*
Master Magic*
6.13, 6.09, 5.55, 4.91, 6.48
*Avg: 5.92*


----------



## PeterV (Oct 17, 2009)

PeterV:

2x2x2: 10.43, (11.77), 8.53, 9.10, (5.98) = *9.35 avg.*

3x3x3: (27.12), 27.84, 27.99, 33.30, (47.95) = *29.71 avg.*

4x4x4: (2:17.59), 2:28.85, 2:40.40, (2:44.71), 2:28.83 = *2:32.69 avg.*

2-4 Relay: *3:11.65*

2-5 Relay: *9:22.20*

Magic: (1.73), (DNF), 1.81, 1.77, 2.03 = *1.87 avg.*


----------



## blah (Oct 18, 2009)

*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 18, 2009)

*Mats B*
*2x2:* 21.27 20.81 *8.37* 13.97 19.58 = *18.12* 
*3x3:* dnf 44.03 81.09 54.18 42.63 = *59.77*
Two good, one ok but two messups 
*4x4:* 3:09.14 4:25.97 3:22.66 3:14.91 2:52.03 = *3:15.57* ok
*5x5:* 8:30.86 7:53.62 8:35.13 8:40.56 9:38.38 = *8:35.52* ok
*2-4Rel: 5:18.63* nah
*2-5Rel: 17:59.20* ??

*Blind*
*2x2BLD*: 40.32 50.22 52.84 = *40.32* 
*3x3BLD:* 2:14.49 dnf dnf = *2:14.49* ok
*4x4BLD:* dnf (12+) dnf (14+) dnf (12+) = *DNF* not ok
two close and one real bad
*5x5BLD:* dnf dnf 27:23 (~16:30) = *27:23* good, also the dnf:s were close
*6x6*: 29:47 28:02 23:04 dnf dnf [1:20:30 (46:10)] = DNF
1-4 bld algs looking, 5 real bld
*Multi: 6/7 = 5* in 55:22 good, but I want the seventh too.


----------



## liljthedude (Oct 18, 2009)

*2x2: *20.27, 20.65, 21.04, *28.51*, *18.29 = 20.65
*Using a 4x4 for this made my time's 2x worst...I average 10 seconds with ES 2x2.

*3x3: DNF*, 34.43, 29.00,*27.90*, 28.94 = *30.79

* *4x4:* 1:56.60, 2:16.71, *1:56.44*, 2:06.82, *2:18.80 = 2:06.71*


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 18, 2009)

*2x2:* 14.21, (22.79), 12.25, 14.53, (11.78) = *13.66*
Whatever.

*3x3:* 32.62, (29.45), 30.92, (35.28), 31.87 = *31.80*
Ok.

*3x3 OH:* (1:27.23), (1:17.40), 1:25.65, 1:17.56, 1:23.68 = *1:22.30*
Yeh ok. Just realised the total average was 1:22.30, aswell as the 3 of 5 being 1:22.30. Hmmm consistent.

I need more puzzles.


----------



## Kian (Oct 18, 2009)

*2x2-*6.17, (5.37), 6.39, (6.90), 6.04 *Average- 6.20*
*3x3-* (18.61), (16.26), 17.25, 16.95, 16.86 *Average- 17.02*
*4x4-* 1:15.97, 1:18.02, (59.12), (1:22.36), 1:14.86 *Average-1:16.28* 
*5x5-* 2:07.15, 2:12.77, (2:18.43), (2:01.68), 2:09.04 *Average- 2:09.65* 
*3x3 OH-* (37.92), 42.90, 41.83, (49.25), 39.65 *Average-41.46* 
*Pyraminx-* (10.71), 11.94, 15.19, 11.33, (15.86) *Average-12.82*
*Magic-* (2.29), 2.31, (2.98), 2.66, 2.76 *Average- 2.58*
*2x2 BLD-* 32.18, 31.96, DNF *Best- 31.96*
*3x3 BLD-* 3:46.39, DNF, DNF *Best- 3:46.39*
*4x4 BLD-* DNF, DNS, DNS
*MultiBLD- 3/3 24:28.04 3 Points*
*Sq-1- *56.35, 53.10, 1:02.33, (1:12.20), (46.03) *Average-57.26*
*2-4 Relay- 1:37.04*
*2-5 Relay- 3:37.92*
*FMC- DNF*

Not doing MTS or Feet because I'm running low on time and I don't like the events enough to keep me up any later


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 19, 2009)

Wow, some nice results this week – especially BLD and the events where I got new puzzles (pyraminx, 4x4x4).

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2:* 7.55, 9.00, 10.72, 11.18, 11.02 = *10.24*
*3x3x3:* 21.16, 26.00, 25.61, 23.87, 26.28 = *25.16*
*4x4x4:* 1:30.43, 1:38.66 [OP], 1:28.59, 1:29.09, 1:19.91 [O] = *1:29.37*
Comment: Wow. Using my new QJ cube – it seems to help. 
*5x5x5:* 2:30.41, 2:40.31, 2:13.65, 2:59.41, 2:33.03 = *2:34.58*
*6x6x6:* 5:25.43 [P], 5:43.04 [OP], 5:01.00, 5:13.19, DNF [33:31.37, 16:34] = *5:27.22*
Comment: BLD solve was off by 3 obliques and 7 outer wings. For the obliques, I did 2 images out of order. For the wings, I forgot to do a whole location because I was hurrying to the finish. But the time was pretty good.
*7x7x7:* 8:01.10, 7:49.40, 7:32.45, 8:04.20, 54:39.17 [25:10] = *7:58.23*
Comment: Yes!!!! Finally got one right again. It was starting to get depressing since I was missing so many. It was scary - I realized after memorizing my first set of wings that I didn't think I had good enough memory of the centrals, so I went back and refreshed them, and couldn't remember the second location. So I checked it, and discovered I had memorized the wrong sticker. If I hadn't gotten worried about that memorization being weak, I probably would have had 2 centrals flipped. I also had a really really bad recall pause while doing the last set of wings - I'm sure it cost me at least a few minutes. So this could have been a fairly fast solve, except for that. Not bad, considering.
*2x2x2 BLD:* 30.27, 29.50, 46.25 = *29.50*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:40.72, 2:07.36, 1:54.30 = *1:40.72*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 10:39.63 [6:09], DNF [7:58.11, 3:33], 7:59.04 [4:14] = *7:59.04*
Comment: Second solve was off by 4 corners, 4 centers, and 8 edges – probably undid setup moves out of order somewhere (that’s what usually causes that).
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [17:19.84, 9:34], 15:40.17 [8:48], 14:21.70 [7:22] = *14:21.70*
Comment: Awesome! I’ve still only had a few solves sub-WR, and every time it just feels amazing. First one was off by just 3 corners.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *9/10 = 8 points, 47:50.22* [31:02]
Comment: Check out that time!!!!!!! I was once again putting all of a given type of piece at a single location per cube, and it really worked this time! At this rate, I should be able to handle 12! And I didn’t even pull my trick of doing the last cube like a regular BLD solve, so 13 even looks remotely possible. Maybe I still have a chance at becoming competitive at this event again. But I must admit that these scrambles seemed easy for me – we’ll have to see how well I do next week. The eighth cube was off by 4 corners.
*3x3x3 OH:* 39.33, 38.09, 1:05.91, 52.72, 43.56 = *45.20*
*3x3x3 WF:* 2:00.94, 1:35.93, 1:39.11, 1:32.52, 1:50.40 = *1:41.81*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:11.83, 1:48.11, 1:20.61, 1:22.34, 1:30.11 = *1:24.35*
*2-4 relay:* *2:19.11* [P]
*2-5 relay:* *5:18.43* [OP]
*Magic:* 1.71, 1.59, 3.72, 2.61, 1.68 = *2.00*
*Master Magic:* 4.31, 3.88, 3.91, 5.13, 3.97 = *4.06*
*Clock:* 18.81, 17.86, 20.52, 17.08, 20.59 = *19.06*
*MegaMinx:* 2:52.57, 2:50.62, 3:03.78, 2:55.98, 2:45.30 = *2:53.06*
*Pyraminx:* 14.03, 13.21, 17.13, 8.77, 14.00 = *13.75*
Comment: Look out – I finally have a decent pyraminx. Hopefully I can finally stop being a bottom-dweller on this puzzle. Amazing what a big difference the quality of puzzle can make.
*Square-1:* 56.71 [P], 49.09 [P], 1:01.11 [P], 45.02, 1:15.22 [P] = *55.64*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *46 moves*
Comment: See awful solution in post earlier in thread.


----------



## Jai (Oct 20, 2009)

2x2: 4.75, (5.18), (2.96), 4.53, 4.93 = 4.73
3x3: (13.03), 12.05, 11.88, (11.53), 11.81 = 11.91
4x4: 1:01.66, 58.84, (1:07.93), (46.43), 50.83 = 57.11
5x5: 1:59.36, 1:57.16, 1:56.59, (1:55.59), (2:18.21) = 1:57.70
OH: 20.36, 18.72, (21.18), 20.36, (15.91) = 19.81
Pyra: 6.15, (9.56), 6.71, 6.08, (5.68) = 6.31


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 21, 2009)

3x3: (10.00), (14.58), 12.01, 12.79, 12.43 = 12.41 Average


----------



## guusrs (Oct 21, 2009)

fmc: U2 F U B L B' L' U' F' L F L' F' L2 D L' D B' U' B D' B' U D' L B2 F R D L' F2 (*31*)

Explanation:
solution found on inverse scramble: 
pre-scramble-move U2
F2L minus pair: F2 L D' R' F' B2 L' D .B L D' (11)
pseudo F2L: L2 F L F' L' F (17)
edges LL: U L B L' B' U' F (24)
correction: U2 (25)
leaving a corner 3-cycle.
At dot insert U' B D B' U B D' B', 2 moves cancel

pfff, very nasty scamble

Gus


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 22, 2009)

2x2x2 13.90	11.57	10.75	10.31	8.87 *10.88*
3x3x3 30.30	30.16	30.79	33.26	32.05 *31.05*
4x4x4 112.48	112.95	114.59	113.76	119.46 *113.77*
5x5x5 216.30	170.64	186.32	198.58	204.73 *196.5*4
6x6x6 408.10	355.77	407.20	354.63	380.91 *381.29*
7x7x7 588.17	588.22	576.97	648.09	608.43 *594.94*
3x3x3 OH 129.80	86.16	82.34	92.88	84.48 *87.84*
3x3x3 Match	132.23	121.82	167.13	177.80	DNF *159.05*
Megaminx 578.32	583.45	599.43	591.25	584.55 *586.42*
Pyraminx 92.42	39.41	25.04	40.12	45.27 *41.60*
2x2x2 BLD	67.89	52.65	59.73 *52.65* 
234 Relay	183.64 
2345 Relay	347.28


All times in seconds.

Numbers in bold are average


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2x2 :* (7.11), 8.11, 7.45, 7.16, (8.19) = *7.57*
all had the same PBL

*3x3x3 :* 28.17, 28.14, 30.93, (35.67)	, (25.27) = *29.08*
oops

*4x4x4 :* 2:02.39, 2:02.08, 1:58.64, (2:05.05), (1:48.53) = *2:01.04*
this is what happens when your cube goes bad and you don't practice. 

*2x2x2 BLD :* 54.56, DNF, 1:15.11 = *54.56*

*3x3x3 BLD :* DNF, 4:41.96, DNS = *4:41.96*


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 22, 2009)

*2x2:* 4.19, 4.11, 2.33, 3.94, 3.55 = *3.87*
*3x3:* 13.66, 18.71, 14.90, 11.53, 14.21 = *14.26*
*4x4:* 54.14 P, 58.16 OP, 52.80, 50.21 P, 54.40 O = *53.78*
*oh:* 25.03, 26.43, 23.15, 25.72, 25.21 *25.32*
*pyra:* 5.96, 10.75, 7.34, 5.11, 6.22 = *6.39*
*clock:* 9.13, 8.84, 8.52, 7.86, 8.28 = *8.55*


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 23, 2009)

*2x2:* (8.78), 8.81, 9.74, 10.21, (13.67) = *9.58* (σ = 0.58)

*3x3:* (28.58), 23.42, (22.49), 28.26, 23.14 = *24.94* (σ = 2.35)

*3x3 Fewest Moves:*
Scramble: R2 F2 D' U B2 R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R U' F2 U B D' F' U L' R' U 
First Attempt: Four corners left after 29 moves, but couldn't find a finish.
Second Attempt: Again, left with 4 corners, no finish!
Third Attempt:
2x2x2: R B' U' L F L R' F (8/8)
Two slots: B D' L' B' D2 B (6/14)
Third slot: D' L' D L' B D' L D B' (9/23)
EO + creating pairs: F L' F' D' L' D (6/29)
Permute LL edges, keeping pairs: F B L' F' L B' F L F' (9/38)
Nickalus: L2 U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L' (9/47)
*DNF*

Terrible start, eventually managed to find a heise LL solution, but had ran out of time. Oh well..


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 23, 2009)

*Results week 42*

*2x2x2*(32)

 2.94 onionhoney
 3.53 fazrulz
 3.83 Edmund
 3.87 DavidWoner
 4.42 SimonWestlund
 4.74 Jai
 4.99 MTGjumper
 5.57 Yes, We Can!
 6.20 Hays
 6.21 Kian
 6.30 Yichen
 6.35 Stini
 6.41 rickcube
 6.77 Odder
 6.82 Jeremy
 7.54 richardzhang
 7.57 cookingfat
 8.62 mande
 9.35 PeterV
 9.59 Cride5
 10.25 Mike Hughey
 10.26 Edam
 10.88 rahulkadukar
 11.84 ardi4nto
 13.66 Inf3rn0
 14.05 jamesdeanludlow
 15.53 Lumej
 18.12 MatsBergsten
 18.44 kjcellist
 18.83 msemtd
 19.87 salshort
 20.65 liljthedude
*3x3x3 *(36)

 11.12 fazrulz
 11.72 MTGjumper
 11.91 Jai
 12.29 SimonWestlund
 12.41 Derrick Eide17
 13.12 Hays
 13.50 hdskull
 14.07 onionhoney
 14.26 DavidWoner
 14.32 ManasijV
 16.04 rickcube
 16.70 Edmund
 16.84 Yes, We Can!
 17.02 Kian
 17.64 Stini
 18.64 Jeremy
 19.44 richardzhang
 19.99 Edam
 20.31 Yichen
 20.84 mande
 24.91 Lord Voldemort
 24.94 Cride5
 25.16 Mike Hughey
 25.45 Musli4brekkies
 26.11 salshort
 28.20 Lumej
 29.08 cookingfat
 29.53 jamesdeanludlow
 29.71 PeterV
 31.05 rahulkadukar
 31.41 liljthedude
 31.80 Inf3rn0
 44.03 Brettludlow
 48.73 iSpinz
 49.06 msemtd
 59.77 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(22)

 50.08 fazrulz
 53.78 DavidWoner
 57.11 Jai
 57.31 MTGjumper
 1:00.21 Hays
 1:03.65 SimonWestlund
 1:16.28 Kian
 1:17.41 Yes, We Can!
 1:23.47 rickcube
 1:24.29 Stini
 1:29.21 Jeremy
 1:29.37 Mike Hughey
 1:52.01 jamesdeanludlow
 1:53.77 rahulkadukar
 1:53.83 Edam
 2:01.04 cookingfat
 2:06.71 liljthedude
 2:23.93 Yichen
 2:28.76 Lumej
 2:32.69 PeterV
 2:50.33 msemtd
 3:15.57 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:30.48 fazrulz
 1:42.79 Hays
 1:51.87 SimonWestlund
 1:57.70 Jai
 2:09.65 Kian
 2:30.95 Stini
 2:33.23 Yes, We Can!
 2:34.58 Mike Hughey
 2:55.68 Edam
 3:10.24 jamesdeanludlow
 3:16.54 rahulkadukar
 4:14.40 Lumej
 4:35.46 salshort
 5:15.42 msemtd
 8:35.52 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:08.24 fazrulz
 3:14.14 Hays
 4:17.95 SimonWestlund
 5:27.22 Mike Hughey
 6:21.29 rahulkadukar
 6:29.54 jamesdeanludlow
 7:24.80 Edam
 8:48.89 msemtd
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(9)

 5:25.59 fazrulz
 5:54.69 Hays
 7:52.90 Stini
 7:58.23 Mike Hughey
 9:19.62 Edam
 9:36.32 jamesdeanludlow
 9:57.20 rahulkadukar
13:31.82 msemtd
15:21.62 Lumej
*3x3 one handed*(22)

 19.81 Jai
 20.33 hdskull
 25.32 DavidWoner
 25.93 ManasijV
 28.86 Edmund
 29.83 SimonWestlund
 30.63 MTGjumper
 32.34 Stini
 35.73 Odder
 40.20 mande
 41.46 Kian
 44.71 Hays
 45.20 Mike Hughey
 47.45 richardzhang
 48.12 Yes, We Can!
 50.49 Yichen
 1:03.28 Edam
 1:11.61 salshort
 1:22.30 Inf3rn0
 1:27.84 rahulkadukar
 1:47.53 jamesdeanludlow
 1:48.10 msemtd
*3x3 with feet*(1)

 1:41.81 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(9)

 19.64 fazrulz
 29.50 Mike Hughey
 31.96 Kian
 33.00 SimonWestlund
 40.32 MatsBergsten
 52.65 rahulkadukar
 54.56 cookingfat
 DNF jamesdeanludlow
 DNF Yes, We Can!
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 1:40.72 Mike Hughey
 1:50.64 ManasijV
 2:14.49 MatsBergsten
 2:20.52 SimonWestlund
 3:08.52 mande
 3:46.39 Kian
 4:41.96 cookingfat
 DNF fazrulz
 DNF msemtd
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 7:59.04 Mike Hughey
 DNF Kian
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF blah
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

14:21.70 Mike Hughey
27:23.00 MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

9/10 Mike Hughey
6/7 MatsBergsten
3/3 Kian
2/2 ManasijV
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:24.35 Mike Hughey
 1:57.14 Hays
 2:39.05 rahulkadukar
 4:50.40 msemtd
*2-3-4 Relay*(17)

 1:08.71 fazrulz
 1:15.98 MTGjumper
 1:28.70 Hays
 1:29.38 SimonWestlund
 1:33.16 Yes, We Can!
 1:37.04 Kian
 1:46.15 Stini
 2:19.11 Mike Hughey
 2:28.45 richardzhang
 2:44.51 jamesdeanludlow
 2:54.56 Edam
 3:11.65 PeterV
 3:48.32 Lumej
 4:04.00 rahulkadukar
 4:24.21 msemtd
 5:18.63 MatsBergsten
 6:29.28 kjcellist
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(14)

 2:59.00 MTGjumper
 3:24.19 SimonWestlund
 3:37.92 Kian
 3:52.56 Hays
 4:07.41 Yes, We Can!
 4:25.19 Stini
 5:18.43 Mike Hughey
 5:24.28 Edam
 5:30.16 jamesdeanludlow
 7:26.88 Lumej
 9:22.20 PeterV
10:16.00 msemtd
17:59.20 MatsBergsten
47:28.00 rahulkadukar
*Magic*(14)

 1.00 Edam
 1.04 Hays
 1.70 Yes, We Can!
 1.71 rickcube
 1.76 Jeremy
 1.80 jamesdeanludlow
 1.81 Brettludlow
 1.87 PeterV
 1.90 salshort
  1.99 Stini
 2.00 Mike Hughey
 2.58 Kian
 2.86 Lumej
 3.09 msemtd
*Master Magic*(7)

 4.06 Mike Hughey
 4.46 Hays
 4.88 jamesdeanludlow
 5.92 Jeremy
 7.40 Stini
 9.09 Edam
 9.12 Yes, We Can!
*Clock*(7)

 8.55 DavidWoner
 14.87 SimonWestlund
 18.84 jamesdeanludlow
 19.06 Mike Hughey
 35.73 Lumej
 35.99 Edam
 36.32 msemtd
*Pyraminx*(16)

 5.64 Odder
 5.70 SimonWestlund
 6.31 Jai
 6.51 DavidWoner
 7.42 fazrulz
 12.21 Yes, We Can!
 12.82 Kian
 13.63 Edam
 13.75 Mike Hughey
 14.49 Hays
 14.85 Stini
 16.04 rickcube
 18.15 msemtd
 18.65 salshort
 28.03 kjcellist
 41.60 rahulkadukar
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:10.22 SimonWestlund
 1:20.29 fazrulz
 1:48.87 Hays
 2:12.56 Yes, We Can!
 2:15.45 Odder
 2:53.06 Mike Hughey
 2:55.76 Stini
 3:42.83 salshort
 4:27.72 jamesdeanludlow
 5:02.33 msemtd
 5:14.34 Lumej
 9:47.41 rahulkadukar
*Square-1*(7)

 15.87 MTGjumper
 16.54 janilo_139
 19.40 SimonWestlund
 31.83 fazrulz
 55.64 Mike Hughey
 57.26 Kian
 1:09.26 jamesdeanludlow
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(8)

31 guusrs
46 Mike Hughey
61 richardzhang
65 Yes, We Can!
DNF  Cride5
DNF  Kian
DNF  Stini
DNF  Yichen

*Contest results*

268 Mike Hughey
241 SimonWestlund
227 Hays
223 fazrulz
199 Kian
187 Yes, We Can!
180 Stini
155 MTGjumper
149 Jai
142 Edam
135 DavidWoner
132 jamesdeanludlow
104 rahulkadukar
92 MatsBergsten
88 rickcube
85 msemtd
82 Edmund
82 richardzhang
79 Yichen
76 Lumej
76 Jeremy
74 ManasijV
69 Odder
66 onionhoney
64 mande
58 hdskull
57 salshort
57 PeterV
56 cookingfat
47 Cride5
35 Derrick Eide17
26 Inf3rn0
22 liljthedude
19 Lord Voldemort
18 guusrs
16 Musli4brekkies
16 Brettludlow
13 kjcellist
11 ardi4nto
10 janilo_139
8 blah
6 iSpinz


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 23, 2009)

2nd's not so bad I guess, didn't compete in much. 

Oscar still beat me in pyraminx!   only by 0.06 this time though


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 23, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> ［ＦＯＮＴ＝Ａｒｉａｌ］［Ｂ］［ＳＩＺＥ＝４］U［／ＳＩＺＥ］［ＳＩＺＥ＝１］3［／ＳＩＺＥ］［ＳＩＺＥ＝４］2［／ＳＩＺＥ］［／Ｂ］［／ＦＯＮＴ］



loesn't look that hard


----------



## Brettludlow (Oct 24, 2009)

Damn
James beat me by .01 of a second in magic !!!


----------



## Faz (Oct 24, 2009)

Woo, 2-7 streak


----------

